#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد مانیتور سامسونگ

## psdkhdsd

سلام برد مانیتور سامسونگ را میخواستم اگر موجود هست اطلاع دهید

----------

*aramis*,*tahaali9095*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. متاسفانه ندارم این برد را.
امیدوارم در خریدهای بعدی بتوانم در خدمت باشم.

----------

*tahaali9095*

----------

